# Essence of Reality?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok so for the past like 4 or 5 days I have felt like this essence of reality all around me. I am very clearly remembering what it felt like before dp and I honestly am having a hard time telling if what I am feeling is the memory or if my dp is just going away. In certain situations I start to feel normal again. Sometimes I even question if I'm feeling dp or not.

People who have recovered, did you get this when you were recovering? I honestly cannot tell if I am just feeling memories or real feelings.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds like your getting better


----------



## SaraBro (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes! Small glimpses off reality until it all gets back. I don't know wheter I'm recovered since I've only been feeling normal for about a week, but... I think maybe it's the anxiety that's starting to disappear. I have a sense of reality now, but when I reflect on things it's off course still weird. But it doesn't feel strange anymore. And I don't care if this reality is not real. I feel its real at least. I've gotten a sense of self back, and I think that helps alot, you don't reflect on other stuff as much as when you don't feel who you are. Try to just enjoy yourself now, try to do stuff you know you like... and you will know who you are - and reality will come back. Or at least, don't feel as important. Hope you are on your way to recovery!


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys! I was going to ask a similar question....Sometimes I feel more connection and reality than disconnection and unreality....the only thing is after I have the days of normalcy......Ill have days that make me feel like Im going backwards.....does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Tree_of_Life2001 said:


> Hey guys! I was going to ask a similar question....Sometimes I feel more connection and reality than disconnection and unreality....the only thing is after I have the days of normalcy......Ill have days that make me feel like Im going backwards.....does this happen to anyone else?


Yes, that happens to me too. I hope for both of us that's it means recovery


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> Yes, that happens to me too. I hope for both of us that's it means recovery


Me too!!!


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> Yes, that happens to me too. I hope for both of us that's it means recovery


Me too!!!


----------



## Tree_of_Life2001 (Jan 6, 2011)

ValleyGirl said:


> Yes, that happens to me too. I hope for both of us that's it means recovery


Me too!!!


----------



## wtheck (Mar 23, 2011)

keep it up!!


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> Ok so for the past like 4 or 5 days I have felt like this essence of reality all around me.


Wait, wait... What? Reality? What's that?


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Mushishi said:


> Wait, wait... What? Reality? What's that?


Something that lies far, very far away from you.


----------



## Infiniity (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have an answer, but i wish you luck in your recovery.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

ValleyGirl said:


> I honestly cannot tell if I am just feeling memories or real feelings.


if i was you, i wouldnt analyse it so much, but enjoy it a little more


----------

